# She's here!!!



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

oops i forgot pics lol


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

the pics are so small i can't see hre well


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

these pics should be a bit better sorry about the others


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

May I ask where you got your puppy?
Carole


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She's a little doll face and the lady sure did give her a good set of high waters! LOL Don't worry, it will grow back!
_


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Congrats on the new pup


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks everyone, i got her from a lady here in MO she has only sold i think two out of the litter so shes saying she probably wont breed again lol. As for the highwaters lol yea i was a little shocked about that cause she is a proffessional groomer so oh well like you said it grows back lol, she has been so smart, we put her in a crate lastnight and she cryed for about 7 min and went to sleep for about 30 then whinned twice for a few min during the night and that was it. And i took her out first thing this morning she went potty, i fed her some food and after about 10 min she ran to the back door so i took her out and she went poop so i think she will be easy to poty train. Im so very happy and mannie is doing great with her =)


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!!  She is SO cute and fluffy!! I love her markings. <3 

LOL that chick sure did groom her strangely. I've never seen a professional groomer do that... did she shave her entire neck, also?? In one pic it looks like the back of her neck is shaved with a 10 as well as her fft. 

She's adorable regardless of the groom though! Aww, I love her fluff. So cute. I'm glad she's doing so well!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd love to know her pedigree, I like brown and white parti's.
Carole


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

She's beautiful. I like that she has a LOT of white on her body. And as long as Mannie loves her, that's 90% of the battle. He will be able to help her with housebreaking and learning where the treats are hidden. Congratulations.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

lovely little girl with highwaters on ...


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Shalynn:

I can hear the happiness and excitement in your voice. 

Enjoy your new puppy. They are so cute at this age.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a honey - have lots of fun with her and Mannie. Sounds as if they have hit it off from the start, and he is enjoying having a baby sister as much as you are enjoying having a pup!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

The feet do look really weird shaved up that high. I doubt she's a professional groomer.

I came across a BYB site for standard poodle pups and the groomer shaved ABOVE the eyebrows. It looks terrible. It bugged me so much I had to email her and let her know how bad it looked. She actually thanked me for the advice and said she'd try to let it grow out.

Karen's Poodles - Male Puppy #3 - SOLD

She also sells cockapoos 

Karen's Cockapoos - Home


Anyway, your pup is at least cute and it wont take long for it to grow back out. I am partial to brown/white partis myself.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[Note the PAYPAL BUY NOW, IN STOCK mentioned right next to the puppy photo. KAREN POODLES- MALE PUPPY # 3 - SOLD

As a breeder I will never put PAYPAL on my website nor would I ever say 
BUY NOW IN STOCK... 

What a shame that these pups are treated like merchandize ! hwell:


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

Dogsinstyle said:


> I'd love to know her pedigree, I like brown and white parti's.
> Carole


Ill be sending in for her pedigree soon but i know her sire is Maas Pilgram and her Dam is Anna Belle Maas. Im going to get a 3 generation pedigree on her just cause i would like to know more lol


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

she has been doing so well, she gets along with all the other dogs and just follows my kids around like crazy and shes getting use to the car rides very nice, i could not be happier with her. right now both her and mannie are curled up together by my feet they are so cute together lol thank you all for such wounderfull coments.


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

just a few more from my better camera


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

OH SO CUTE !!! I just adore the 2nd photo from the top.. Just look at this expression.. too cute.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely to see the two dogs so happy together so quickly - wishing you all many happy years together.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations on your new addition!


----------

